# Kahr worth it?



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Folks-

I have been going back & forth on a few different guns. I am considering a Kahr & two Sigs. I like what I hear about the PM9. I also love Sigs, & am a little concerned about the weight of a 239, and the thickness of a p250. For those of you who have a Kahr - especially the PM9 - any regrets? If anyone has a Kahr & Sig, and can give some first-hand comparisons, I would love to hear them.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I. too, am a huge fan of Sig. Having said that, I had a P9, which is only slightly larger than the PM 9. It was a nice gun, but i could never really get used to the trigger, its a real smooth DA pull, but if you shoot other guns as well, you might find yourself re lerning the Kahr trigger every time you go back to it. 

I have never shot a p250, so I wont comment on its performance, but I'm not a fan of the idea behind the modular design. If you want 2 different guns, just buy them! don't pay for a gun and a half... then have one complete gun and a pile of parts to convert over to another. Besides that, they're really thick.

I have shot the p239 quite a bit, and it is a really nice gun!! it has all the features of the classic Sig DA/SA that you are used to, but if you really look at it next to, say a 229 or 228, it is a little shorter in muzzle and grip, but is quite a bit thinner, in addition to having a slide stop and decocker that are sit closer to the body of the frame. It makes for a much thinner concealment option over other Sigs. 

As far as weight goes, it is almost twice the wieght of the PM9, but the 2 guns are really an apples and oranges comparison. My P9 was always a breeze to carry, but I think you'll find that with a suitable carry rig(holster and belt), the weight difference will become a non issue when you're accompanied by a gun that you are confident and accurate with.


----------



## Josey Wales (Dec 20, 2009)

YFZsandrider, is right on.

I carried a kimber Ultra Carry II, close in size and weight of the 239? 
It was hurting my back after a long day. dang arthritis.
I too thought about the Sig 239, but with the weight consideration,
I picked up a Kahr P9 and it has been great to shoot and carry.
Very happy with my Kahr.

J.W.


----------



## WVleo (Jan 25, 2009)

hi, downsized to the pm9 from a cz rami and no regrets. the kahr has run perfect to date ( +1500 rounds or so ) and is alot less noticable after 8-10 hours IWB if at all. The only change I would make would be to round of the slide release before applying the dlc finish, but thats no biggie. stuff mine with 124gr. +P Gold Dots.....WVleo


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I swapped off my PM-9 because it was just too uncomfortable for my largish, long fingered hands. I did shoot it pretty well, but it just wasn't comfortable. If it had been more suitable for pocket carry in blue jeans, I would have kept it, because it is a fine little handgun. I have the same issue, or worse, with the Ruger LCP that I pocket carry now, but it does conceal well enough with blue jeans, so I keep it.

My experience has been that once you move up to the size gun that has to be carried IWB, you might as well get one that fits your hand and trigger reach, because you have to wear a cover garment, anyway. With a cover garment, I can conceal any single stack pistol, up to a full-sized 1911, with no problem. It's all about the quality of the holster and belt, and how you adjust it.


----------



## fonejack54 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pm-9*

I love the P239 but after carrying every conceivable ccw handgun in the last five years I've really settled into my PM-9. I carry it with total comfort and love the way it shoots. P239, Glock 26, XD9sc,CZ75-po1,Kimber Ultra Carry II, S&W M&Ppc and more have all set in the drawer.
That having been said, I am a small guy (5'7 160lbs) with small hands so bigger guys may not see things the way I do. Good Luck.


----------



## Bgreg (Jan 29, 2010)

I've been carrying a Kahr K9 almost daily for the last 11 years with no problem. I've never had a problem with the weight of the gun or my ability to conceal it. I wear it OWB. That said, IMO you should have no problem with the PM9. I also think Kahr makes an excellent weapon. Just my .02


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

You have a lot of *great* guns in the drawer. What is it that you like most about the PM9? Did you ever consider the P9? If so, why did you choose the PM9 over the P9? We are about the same size and I own many of the same guns as you.


----------



## bigbob68 (Feb 20, 2010)

Dump the Sig 250, get the Sig 239 or a K9, IMO. The Kahr is expensive but worth it, again IMO.


----------

